
EPA docs don’t show any scientific evidence for Scott Pruitt’s climate claims - okket
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/08/epa-docs-dont-show-any-scientific-evidence-for-scott-pruitts-climate-claims/
======
robomartin
Well, there’s this:

[https://wattsupwiththat.com/2012/04/11/does-co2-correlate-
wi...](https://wattsupwiththat.com/2012/04/11/does-co2-correlate-with-
temperature-history-a-look-at-multiple-timescales-in-the-context-of-the-
shakun-et-al-paper/?cn-reloaded=1)

Which, like anything these days, must be carefully scrutinized before reaching
any conclusions.

------
sadamznintern
Is anybody shocked?

